# Adiviná donde está... (X)



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Señoras y señores!!! se abre el décimo hilo del juego mas entretenido, interesante, educativo y divertido del foro





Este juego te dejará pensando...




deberas usar a pleno tus sentidos...




despertarás lo mas profundo de tu inteligencia...




No desesperes!!!



ni te frustres!!!!




por que te sorprenderás!!!!



relajate, tomate un trago, "el boliche" te invita!!!




entrá, sos bienvenido y suerte !!!





Cacho del Monte


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

arranque Ud! compañero Fer!...que acertó la del "hipodromo de los sanguches" :lol:


----------



## Tatito

Jejejeje... excelente!!! :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:

Tremenda presentación te mandaste... abramos el juego!!! A quién le toca??

Totoooo!!! Percyyyy!!! Ya está llegando la gente... empiecen a repartir los tragos por las mesas...













.


----------



## uruguay360

Que nivel !!!! notable presentación, si la gente no viene es porque no slae a divertirse !!!


----------



## uruguay360

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Este juego de dejará pensando...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cacho del Monte


Esta rana me mató !!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaja gracias gracias!!!!...vamos Fer!!! que me quedan un par de horas y hasta el lunes...


----------



## Nort

¿Puedo empesar yo? Jeje


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no se que piensa el "embebido comité ejecutivo":lol:...por mi arranque nomas...para que la hinchada no nos tiren a pedradas, que dice el resto de los presentes?


----------



## Nort

No se es mi idea ya que nadie ponía nada jeje


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y bueno..tirá un hueso...despues cualquier cosa te la verás con el compañero Fer (hombre de pocas pulgas si los hay :lol: :lol


----------



## uruguay360

Pero por favor !!! que empiece el que quiera !!!! dale Nort, vamo arriba !!!


----------



## Nort

Bueno aquí va


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parece una de las paralelas de av italia...alla por malvin...


----------



## Nort

Si no me falla el gogle earth jaja es un mas al oeste pero sigue siendo en la zona este de la ciudad


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

cerca del liceo 10?


----------



## Nort

Uhh me mataste pero creo que no jeje tirame calles o algo un poco más concido jeje


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no se las callas, ese es el problema...Dalmiro Costa creo que es una, la tiro al azar.
El liceo 10 queda en av italia y mataojo.
Y siempre me toca votar en Caldas y Av Italia, y me suena que es por ahi cerca.(zona en la que siempre me pierdo con el auto ya que todas las calles estan "locas" en cuanto a su diagramacion)


----------



## Nort

No es en Malvin Cacho más al oeste


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahhh ta!! entendido Sr!

cerca de la facultad de veterinaria?


----------



## URU_RODRI

Hola tanto tiempo como estan todos??

Voy a pensar donde esta y tiro algun lugar.

:wave:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

si, el observatorio de mi querido colegio !!




























debajo del observatorio hay un museo antropologico y de ciencias, estas muy bueno (se puede visitar el dia del patrimonio), un piso debajo de este museo fue mi clase en primero de liceo y segundo también.

el que sigue !!


----------



## Fernando A

Lindas fotos Milonguero


----------



## Parlanchín

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> si, el observatorio de mi querido colegio !!
> 
> 
> debajo del observatorio hay un museo antropologico y de ciencias, estas muy bueno (se puede visitar el dia del patrimonio), un piso debajo de este museo fue mi clase en primero de liceo y segundo también.
> 
> el que sigue !!


Jajajaj no me digas??? yo también fuí a la SAFA, ¿sos graduado de que generación? 

En un ratito subo una adivinanza...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

entre en preparatorio con la maestra Kika..., antes habia ido al jardin en lo que hoy es la facultad de sicologia en Tristan Narvaja un par de años, alli era el colegio Niño Jesus de Praga. Y egrese de la SAFA en 1986.....


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

si alguna vez fuiste al campamento del Cerro Campanero, fui de los primeros en llegar alli cuando era solo un terreno que habian donado al colegio, y estuve años yendo a construir las cabañas y todo el lugar, luego de limpiar y poner en condiciones habitables ese campo precioso. Viviamos en carpas...
Respecto al gimnasio del colegio, nunca logre bañarme luego de gimnasia porque toda la vida nos prometieron las duchas, compre millones de bonos, fui a montones de funciones para juntar dinero, pero nunca las disfrute, unos años mas tarde que sali del cole, me entere que por fin las habian construido !!


----------



## uruguay360

Van a terminar siendo compañeros de banco...


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde está este edificio?


----------



## Parlanchín

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> si alguna vez fuiste al campamento del Cerro Campanero, fui de los primeros en llegar alli cuando era solo un terreno que habian donado al colegio, y estuve años yendo a construir las cabañas y todo el lugar, luego de limpiar y poner en condiciones habitables ese campo precioso. Viviamos en carpas...
> Respecto al gimnasio del colegio, nunca logre bañarme luego de gimnasia porque toda la vida nos prometieron las duchas, compre millones de bonos, fui a montones de funciones para juntar dinero, pero nunca las disfrute, unos años mas tarde que sali del cole, me entere que por fin las habian construido !!


Te cuento que soy egresado del 2004, fuí de capamento al Campanero y seguramente estuve en una de las cabañas que hicieron ustedes jajaja 

En cuanto al gimnasio, te va a sorprender como ha cambiado y como lo han equipado, ¿hace mucho que no visitás el colegio?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

fui x ultima vez en 2007 en verano, a saludar a Jose Maria, a Artucio, y mucha gente que quiero pila. ALgunos ex compañeros son profesores, llevan sus niños alli, son sicologos del colegio...

che ese edificio es en Paraguay cerca del Palacio de la Luz ?


----------



## Parlanchín

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> fui x ultima vez en 2007 en verano, a saludar a Jose Maria, a Artucio, y mucha gente que quiero pila. ALgunos ex compañeros son profesores, llevan sus niños alli, son sicologos del colegio...
> 
> che ese edificio es en Paraguay cerca del Palacio de la Luz ?


No es en Paraguay ni está muy cerca del Palacio de la Luz... 

Me imagino que muchas veces habrás comprado bizcochos en la panadería de Don Jorge, era casi una religión jajaj


----------



## Fernando A

A ver ... a ver ...por la posicion del sol...y mis cualidades fototelepaticas
Esta en Brandzen y J. Paullier...:lol:


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> A ver ... a ver ...por la posicion del sol...y mis cualidades fototelepaticas
> Esta en Brandzen y J. Paullier...:lol:


No maestro, no es esa esquina... 

Está cerca de un edificio bastante alto, como se ve en la foto y eso puede servir como referencia...


----------



## Nort

Mmm ¿Por Tres cruces?


----------



## Parlanchín

Nort said:


> Mmm ¿Por Tres cruces?


No es por XXX, es por la Aguada... :tongue2:


----------



## Nort

Grosero!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

En Avda del Libertador ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

por mas que dije calle Paraguay cerca del palacio de la luz, y me decis que no, por naturaleza soy muy porfiado, y me parece una esquina muy cercana la palacio de la luz, y ahora mire en el google earth y me equivoque, la esquina que me recuerda es en Rondeau a una cuadra de la UTE


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> En Avda del Libertador ?


Está muy cerca de Av. del Libertador.... :banana:


----------



## Parlanchín

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> por mas que dije calle Paraguay cerca del palacio de la luz, y me decis que no, por naturaleza soy muy porfiado, y me parece una esquina muy cercana la palacio de la luz, y ahora mire en el google earth y me equivoque, la esquina que me recuerda es en Rondeau a una cuadra de la UTE


Sucece que en la esquina que vos decís hay un edifico bastante parecido, llamado Fraymar, al cual le dedicamos un hilo hace poco. Te invito a recordarlo aquí...


----------



## Fernando A

Por la calle Lima o Asuncion ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

canelones?


----------



## uruguay360

no senhor !


----------



## 785111

Puede ser en alguna "ex" ruta? osea que ahora se use pero haya sido sustituida por otra de mayor tamaño..?


----------



## Parlanchín

Es una usina de la represa Rincón del Bonete...


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguna de estas dos opciones, se encuentra sobre una ruta nacional ampliamente transitada.


----------



## Fernando A

Ruta 5 ?


----------



## uruguay360

No es ruta 5...


----------



## Fernando A

Es al sur de Rio Negro ?
Puede ser ruta 3 ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

esa vieja usina ya la tengo vista...no recuerdo donde, ruta 9 en rocha?
ruta 2 soriano?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni 9, ni 2, ni 3...


----------



## Fernando A

Fernando A said:


> Es al sur de Rio Negro ?
> Puede ser ruta 3 ?


Al sur del rio negro ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

troesma...mas datos porfa!!!

ruta 8?


----------



## uruguay360

Perdon perdon perdon !!! andaba laburando, al sur del rio negro y ruta 8 es correcto. Perdonen muchachos !!!1


----------



## Fernando A

Una pizza ?


Recien salida del horno


----------



## Fernando A

Puede ser un poquito antes de llegar a Solis de Mataojo Troesma ?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Fer, es mas alla... asi que ya queda poquito... es de manhana pero le acepto una pizzita pa' picar, no pondremos una medialunitas Fer?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Mariscala?.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Zapicán?


----------



## uruguay360

No y no, algo bastante mas evidente...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Minas?.


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito..
No la iba a advinar nunca...
Gallinal y Vilardebo no se juntan....


----------



## Pablito28

Perdón Vilardebó esq Marsella. Disculpe Don Nando :colgate:.


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## uruguay360

eSTA no sera al lado del hospital espanhol no ?


----------



## Fernando A

Siip.
Siga usted Troesma..
En Garibaldi, la iglesia del Reducto.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas buenas!!!...lo perdimos al troesma parece.
Si la mamua el duro todo carnaval...no fue precisamente en este boliche que se la agarro!...no nos engañe troesma!! :lol: :lol: :lol.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

alguien sabe donde es?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

lechuga city ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaja, y bien verdecitas!!!


----------



## 785111

buenaass, oeste de montevideo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nop..no es oeste, pero si es montevideo, bien santi!!!


----------



## 785111

Camino Carrasco o proximidades?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no, no es para el lado de camino carrasco...auqnue no es muy lejos tampoco.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno santi, seguila por que me voy...es en camino maldonado km 22, si bien ahi ya es canelones, esa parte de la foto esta cruzando el toledo, del lado de montevideo.

saludos


----------



## Nort

Les traigo un vino muy bueno jeje


----------



## Pablito28

Mmmmm...Nort vos sos menor todavía, no podes tomar bebidas acoholicas :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## 785111

Le paso el turno a cualquiera, Pablito si querés seguila que no ando con nada ahora.. Abrazoo


----------



## Fernando A

Yo me sirvo un vino...Gracias Nort

Tiro con algo, para movernos un poco aunque sea lento


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no esta repetida esa?


----------



## Fernando A

No se..Nunca la habia visto


----------



## Parlanchín

Tatito said:


> Buenas buenas... el hermoso palacio Santa Lucia de Vilamajó en Santiago de Chile y San José...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Si señor, no esperaba menos de un amante de la ciudad como vos... :banana:

Te toca subir...


----------



## Tatito

Gracias Parlancho...

Donde está??











.


----------



## Parlanchín

Es el estacionamiento de Montevideo Shopping...


----------



## uruguay360

Buenaaasssss ,..... centro cordon Tatito?


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas Troésma!!! Que alegría volver a verlo... 

No es Cordón ni Centro... y no es por el Shopping Parlancho... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Tatitooooo !!!!! tiene mucho para contar !!!! van a tener que salir unas empanadas...
no es el cordon ni siquiera en una puntita? digamos que es un estacionamiento?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

lo de la puntita va para frases celebres seguro


----------



## uruguay360

Seguramente...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

un parking con 5 pisos y semejante ventilacion? es? 
y un hospital?


----------



## Parlanchín

Es un edificio de Zonamérica...


----------



## Tatito

Jejejeje, me encanta tenerlos perdidos como Adán en el día de la madre... 


No Troésma, no es ni la puntita del cordón de mis championes... jejeje

Barrio cercano... barrio costero por sus tres lados...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no me digas que es el edificio el yatch del puerto de buceo ?


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no me digas que es el edificio el yatch del puerto de buceo ?


Frío frío querido Cacho... bueno está bien, se me van a perder con eso de barrio costero... jejeje, vengansé para donde dijo al inico el Edu, pero más... un poquito más allá... 



.


----------



## Tatito

Ah... no es un parking ni un hospital...

Ahí vá una ampliación visual... para que vean que volví más buenito... jejeje












.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dejá de revolcarnos por el piso tatito! carajo! :lol: :lol:

pense en algun momento que como era costero y tenia tres lados...era la ciudad vieja, pero ahora me desconcertaste, por que hay demaiado espacio, al ver ese cielo azul!


----------



## Parlanchín

Es el edificio del MTOP...


----------



## Tatito

Parlanchín said:


> Es el edificio del MTOP...


Mmmm... coordenadas?? Puede ser que le hayas pegado, pero no estoy seguro... 



.


----------



## Parlanchín

Tatito said:


> Mmmm... coordenadas?? Puede ser que le hayas pegado, pero no estoy seguro...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Plaza Matriz, calles Rincón esquina Juan Carlos Gómez. Esta es su foto Tatitito... :tongue2:


----------



## Tatito

Ese edificio pertenece al MTOP?? Mirá... no sabía... pero efectivamente es ese edificio si... tu turno parlancho...



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

No lo conocí, pero ahora me doy cuenta que estuve allí muchas veces visitando un cliente, cuando abrió hace anos red de pagos para competir con abitab, la oficina de directores era en este edificio.


----------



## Pablito28

No che, pero está vinculado a lo ferroviario.


----------



## uruguay360

Me pareciiaaaaa que usted no iba a entregar el rosquete tan facilemnte !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje...¿como anda Troesma?. ¿Destapo una black?.


----------



## uruguay360

Si, por favor, y vamos trayendo dsos o tres mas, las bajamos todas... Es fuera de Montevideo?


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno mire ponemos 40 o 50 a enfriar .

Es en Montevideo Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

Ya sabia yo que isted se traia la trampa ahi !!!!


----------



## Parlanchín

Es la estación Peñarol...


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Ya sabia yo que isted se traia la trampa ahi !!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: Es más fácil de lo que parece Troesma.


No es la Estación Peñarol, Parlanchín. No es una Estación de trenes.


----------



## uruguay360

El edificio de la UTE?


----------



## uruguay360

Estacion central !!!


----------



## Pablito28

No y no.


----------



## Parlanchín

Es un dock o galpón del puerto...


----------



## 785111

Ciudad Vieja? Camino Carrasco?


----------



## Fernando A

En la Aguada ?


----------



## Pablito28

Parlanchín said:


> Es un dock o galpón del puerto...


No.




santi.uru said:


> Ciudad Vieja? Camino Carrasco?


No y no.




Fernando A said:


> En la Aguada ?


No.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos dias!!! Capurro??



.


----------



## Tatito

Será un viejo vestigio de los tranvías??



.


----------



## Pablito28

Ninguno de los dos, Tatin.


----------



## Fernando A

La Paz ?


----------



## Tatito

Dentro de los límites de Bvar. Artigas??



.


----------



## Parlanchín

Comercio y Solferino...


----------



## uruguay360

Llego al boliche, entro y saludo: Buenas....
tambien solicito las blacks que dejamos guardadas ayer y tambien digo : Avenida Italia y Sevilla, buenas tardes !!! A una cuadra solamente de Comercio y Solferino, tal vez te quedó picando la imagen Parlanchín !


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Llego al boliche, entro y saludo: Buenas....
> tambien solicito las blacks que dejamos guardadas ayer y tambien digo : Avenida Italia y Sevilla, buenas tardes !!! A una cuadra solamente de Comercio y Solferino, tal vez te quedó picando la imagen Parlanchín !


Mmmm no sé porqué se me hace que se trata de esa zona, aunque por lo general le erro como a las peras cuando arriesgo lugares.... hno:


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Llego al boliche, entro y saludo: Buenas....
> tambien solicito las blacks que dejamos guardadas ayer y tambien digo : Avenida Italia y Sevilla, buenas tardes !!! A una cuadra solamente de Comercio y Solferino, tal vez te quedó picando la imagen Parlanchín !


Bue ta bien, ta bien tiene razón Av Italia y Sevilla...

Avanti su turno troesma , ¿me pasa una oscura ?.


----------



## uruguay360

Tenemos 5 blacks para hoy... mire que arranca la veda en cualquier momento... le gustó ese tanque con escalera eh? a mi me llamó la atencion tambien... bueno, ahi tenemos...es facil creo...


----------



## Pablito28

Mire un mensaje más arriba del suyo.


----------



## uruguay360

Cual Pablito??


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje...el que editó.

Pase pase igual una oscura total yo mañana no voto.


----------



## uruguay360

Usted se rie , pero de verdad que no me doy cuenta... metí la pata??:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Pablito28

El que le decía a Parlanchín que había que aguardar mi confirmación, o yo leí cualquier cosa :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahi va... cuando puse eso miro y en ese momento habias constado por eso lo edite y puse la foto !!! jeje
y ? alguna idea al respecto del acertijo, sale la primera, vienen frappé frappé !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Ah ta ahora me quedo tranquilo, pensé que estaba viendo visiones :nuts:.

Tengo una leve sospecha de donde es, ¿zona costera; Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Es zona costera, efectivmanete...ay!


----------



## Pablito28

Y bueno me la juego... ¿lo digo?.


----------



## uruguay360

Diga y ya vaya subiendo... dele...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Y si le erro?.


----------



## Parlanchín

Es el Teatro de Verano del Parque Rodó...


----------



## uruguay360

Tas bien de vivo vos Pablito !!!jejeje
Asi es Parlancho! un vasito de cerveza?? bueno, suba algo nomas !!!


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: Estoy como Tatito, poco material en la vuelta.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno parlanchengue... cuando quiera acertijee nomás...


----------



## Parlanchín

Está bien uru, acepto tu invitación de buen grado... 










Mientras me tomo la chela, a ver si adivinan donde se encuentra este edificio...


----------



## uruguay360

La escuela Republica de Chile? En Maldonado y Ciudadela...


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> La escuela Republica de Chile? En Maldonado y Ciudadela...


Guau sos un lince uru, estás en lo correcto... 

Te toca subir, pero antes otra cervecita jeje :banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Abrimos la tercera Parlanching... veamos ésta... es una obra temprana de un arquitecto conocido.


----------



## Parlanchín

Jeje ese edificio se encuentra en Avenida Italia y Avelino Miranda...

Quisiera saber quien es el arquitecto...


----------



## uruguay360

Correcto !!! es de Pintos Risso. venga con lo suyo...


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Dónde está este felino?


----------



## uruguay360

a la pelota, hay info pero no alcanzo a descifrarla, centremosnos en la calle de los edificios al fondo...una avenida?


----------



## uruguay360

Digamos que los edificios del fondo son los del viejo Arsenal en Avda Italia y Berro...


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> a la pelota, hay info pero no alcanzo a descifrarla, centremosnos en la calle de los edificios al fondo...una avenida?


Si señor, hay una avenida al fondo donde se ven esos edificios altos, pero ¿cuál y dónde?


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Digamos que los edificios del fondo son los del viejo Arsenal en Avda Italia y Berro...


Mmmmm quizás debas salir de los muros de la Muy Fiel y Reconquistadora...


----------



## uruguay360

Epa !!! vos decis que no es en Montevideo????


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Epa !!! vos decis que no es en Montevideo????


Exactamente amigo mío, no es la ciudad fundada de mala gana por Don Bruno Mauricio de Zabala...


----------



## uruguay360

Maldonado o Salto?


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Maldonado o Salto?


No vale decir dos lugares, tenés que optar por uno... :tongue2:


----------



## uruguay360

Maldonado...Ta mañana....


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Maldonado...Ta mañana....


Hiciste una mala elección uru, no es Maldonado... hno:


----------



## Fernando A

Salto ?


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Salto ?


Correcto Fer, se trata de la hermosa ciudad de Salto...  

Te toca subir una foto...


----------



## Fernando A

Le hiciste trampa al Troesma....hno:

:lol::lol::lol:
Busco algo y subo


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Parlanchín

Es la calle Andes entre Mercedes y Uruguay...


----------



## Fernando A

Correctoooo
Siga usted


----------



## Parlanchín

Espero que me digan donde se encuentra este bajorrelieve de un gran escultor uruguayo...


----------



## Fernando A

Estoy seguro que lo conozco

Puede ser el 
Banco Republica casa central


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Estoy seguro que lo conozco
> 
> Puede ser el
> Banco Republica casa central


No es la sede del BROU, pero no estás lejos...


----------



## Fernando A

Se que es conocido pero no me acuerdo bien
La iglesia que esta en frente
San Francisco de Asis


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Se que es conocido pero no me acuerdo bien
> La iglesia que esta en frente
> San Francisco de Asis


Tampoco es la iglesia, en realidad es un templo de otro tipo, un templo al capitalismo diría yo...


----------



## Fernando A

Banco Comercial


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Banco Comercial


Se trata de otro banco que también dió quiebra en el 2002...


----------



## Fernando A

Banco Montevideo


----------



## Fernando A

No..no ya se 
La caja Obrera


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Banco Montevideo


Es el otro que quebró junto con el Comercial y el de Montevideo...


----------



## Fernando A

Parlancho

Se te paso mi post del
Banco La caja Obrera


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Parlancho
> 
> Se te paso mi post del
> Banco La caja Obrera


Uy perdón Fer, de verdad se me pasó por alto tu posteo... hno:










Efectivamente, se trata de la fachada del Banco Caja Obrera en la esquina de 25 de Mayo y Treinta y Tres. Los relieves son del escultor Edmundo Prati...


----------



## Fernando A

Subo


----------



## uruguay360

Holaaa, Farmacia Atahualpa, en Millan y Reyes, no?


----------



## Fernando A

Holaa
Siiii Troesma

Suba usted


----------



## uruguay360

buenooo, como no !!!


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Fernando A

un Lego troesma

Sera Malvin Alto ?


----------



## uruguay360

No Fer... sobre una importante avenida...


----------



## Fernando A

BULEVAR ARTIGAS ?


----------



## uruguay360

Si señor !! Bvar Artigas es correcto...


----------



## Fernando A

Que feo que esta el pobre

Voy a decir entre Sarmiento y 21 de setiembre.

Pero no se merece estar en Bulevar Artigas


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos para el norte...usted sabe que es sobre todo en la foto, la verdad que el edificio está en buena forma y es muy lindo...


----------



## Fernando A

Bvar y Garibaldi


----------



## uruguay360

Se la damos por muy buena! es esquina Cap. Vidiella, una cuadrita antes viniendo desde el sur. El Edificio es precioso, nohe podido descubrir autor y tiene un nombre horrible: Norma's.
Su turno Fer.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uruguay360 said:


> tiene un nombre horrible: Norma's..



ahhh...como mi MAMÁ!!!!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

pH, uRUGUAY, como lo arreglas esto ?? jaaajeejee


----------



## Fernando A

jaa..jaaa

Subo


----------



## Pablito28

Uruguay esq Roxlo.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahh....era muy facil

Siga usted Pablito


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

desde ese edificio espantoso una vez a la noche me tiraron un huevo crudo desde una ventana, que exploto sobre el capó del coche, y dejo una marca para siempre con forma de huevo, aparte del susto, que rabia, me podia haber estrellado de la sorpresa....


----------



## uruguay360

Feo nombre !!!!.... pa edificio !!! lindo nombre para mamá !!! y lo hubiera pintado de amarillo alauto... bueno Pablito, vamos a ver que tiene...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

jjja, que ficha...
sorry


----------



## uruguay360

Peeero, por favor Milonguita... todo bien
Pablito... abducido??


----------



## Pablito28

In Rivera...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uruguay360 said:


> Feo nombre !!!!.... pa edificio !!! lindo nombre para mamá !!! y lo hubiera pintado de amarillo alauto... bueno Pablito, vamos a ver que tiene...




jejej troesma...fué una broma de mi parte...quedate treanquilo que mi mamá no se llama asi...se llama Graciela.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

jaaaaa
nombre de bici !!
jaaa


----------



## Tatito

Que nivel... tremenda foto Pablito.

Me puedo servir algún brownie o te los comiste todos?? jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Gracias Tatín .

Creo que quedan 200 o 300 más; el Troesma andaba atrás de los brownie`s .


----------



## uruguay360

Ademas de preciosa foto... es el Palacio Marexiano, en Uruguay y Paraguay. Muy linda Pablito


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Ademas de preciosa foto... *es el Palacio Marexiano, en Uruguay y Paraguay.* Muy linda Pablito


:yes:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Te extranho Tatito, a ver cuando nos vemos che !!!! esperemos al maestro... pero tamos todos de acuerdo, no?


----------



## uruguay360

Si nadie se opone y dado que estamos en un 100% de acuerdo y que la estoy mirando en mis propias fotos... subo una... esperemos el maestro no se ofenda...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> *Te extranho Tatito, a ver cuando nos vemos che !!!!* esperemos al maestro... pero tamos todos de acuerdo, no?


Te me ponés cariñoso... jejeje.

Que tenés que hacer el domingo que viene??  Pinta hacer un llamado en la sede secreta de la secta Safari?? 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Me comentaba pablin, puede ser, si, si bien yo no estoy seguro, bien podria ser...tiene algun comentario para hacer del acertijo que le he acercado??


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Troesma, en efecto se trataba del Marexiano. Respecto al su acertijo, de atrevido dijo los edificios que están por Reconquista y la Rambla.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Me comentaba pablin, puede ser, si, si bien yo no estoy seguro, bien podria ser...tiene algun comentario para hacer del acertijo que le he acercado??


No lo había visto cuando escribí el pasado post 

La verdad que no conozco esos tanques, pero por empezar a tirar frutelli... es Montevideo??

PD: Bueno... afine el lapiz de las probabilidades y encaremos un llamado super secreto, jejeje. El sabado yo no puedo, pero el domingo si 




.


----------



## uruguay360

Mire Pablitoooo, si algo me ha molestado siempre de usted es que es efectivamente muuuy atrevido:lol::lol::lol:... en fin... es efectivamente Reconquista y la Rambla, vista desde la escollera, andamos volando Pablingui !!!


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:.

Bueno ya voy.....


----------



## Pablito28

Bue, a ver que pasa...


----------



## uruguay360

El viejo Hotel Bristol en la rambla de Punta Gorda/Carrasco, Pablenchu?


----------



## Pablito28

Mire yo sabía que Ud formaba parte de la orquesta que ambientaba las noches allí, pero tampoco es para arruinarme el acertijo de primera; bue en fin que le vamo a hacer.

Avanti, su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

La venganza del chinito... si habre esperado en ese balcon para salir a escena... veremos que tenemos en existencia...


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Veamos...


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje pensé que no iba a utilizar ésta imagen jejejeje...


----------



## uruguay360

Usted digame donde es nomas...jejeje.... le escucho con atencion...dele dele , lo tiene !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejejeje, es que esa captura la hicimos en un Safari...


----------



## uruguay360

Si usted lo dice don Pablin.... diga donde le parece que queda ...jejej


----------



## Pablito28

Mire capaz que la estoy pifiando, pero ¿no es en Zufriategui esq Agraciada.


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo don Pablito !!! no es , pero a mi me recordaba lo mismo, se acuerda que aquel era de fondo renegrido ? tire otra...


----------



## Pablito28

A la maula, ¿entonces será por el Cordón o la Villa de la Restauración?.


----------



## uruguay360

No, no... venite pal trocen...


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, Centro entonces. ¿Paralela a 18 de Julio?.


----------



## uruguay360

no... transversal, no es en el centro, le decia que rumbeara nomas...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Pablito28

Ah ta, ya me ubiqué. Este acertijo era ideal para el embajador plenipotenciario de la CV pero hace tiempo que no nos visita...

Lindolfo Cuestas esq Sarandí.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah si senhor !! pero noooo, mire que ayer paso por el boliche...pero vio que el no toma nada...


----------



## uruguay360

Viste que parecidas que son Pablito?? Es que estas cosas estaban mas estandarizadas de lo que nos gustaria creer... entonces aparecen por ahi... haremos unos spaghettis con pesto, Pablito, Tatito, Cacho, Milonguita, Fer, Parlanchengue, Hereje... cuantos somos?? miren que salió con albahaca, queso parmesano, pimienta, ajo, aceite de oliva y nueces, pinhones no consegiui en esta oportunidad pero si alguien trae se los podemos agregar...


----------



## Tatito

Opaaa... dijiste spaguettis con pesto?? cuando y donde?? jejeje... 


Yo ni idea donde está esa moldura, en la CV no está entonces, o no es la dirección que te dió Pablito nomás??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Le decia, Tatito, que si, que es en la CV, en Perez Castellanos esquina Sarandi, esperamos al maestro o si tiene algo para amenizar...ahhhh, que falta nos hace El Hereje, siempre listo con alguna foto para subir.... tiene algo Tatin?


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota !!! esto esta re mortadela!! me empieza a preocupar ...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## uruguay360

Juuuaaaa!!! no podessss !!!!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

lo pario...
che nadie cuelga alguna enigmatica fotillo ?


----------



## uruguay360

y ... le tocaria a Pablin, pero si aquel no aparece es porque no puede...yo hoy tampoco, propongo que nos pongamos las pilas pa arrancar manhana con todo en el boliche, que te parece Milonguense ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

mas bien.
hasta mañana!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito 
No es la rural 
Ni es el Prado, pero esta muyyy cerca

Como estoy apurado les voay a dar alguna pista
En una de esas calles vivia yo cuando me vine y ahora vive mi madre(para los que me conozcan)

Y ahi va otra foto


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Ah! los que se llevaron a Emilio son de una galaxia enemiga a los filonios por lo que pude escuchar... parece que hay relajo entre ellos...


Ya me tenia preocupado Troesma
No le borraron la memoria no?


----------



## Fernando A

otra


----------



## Fernando A

Volviendo a la Plaza


----------



## uruguay360

A mi no! parece que a Emilio le hicieron cosas jodidas... no puedo decirle aca... parece que son unos sadicos para las cosquillas en los pies...


----------



## Fernando A

jaaa...jaaaa...:lol:


Y el acertijo ?

Si no adivinan ahora , dentro de un rato me voy y no vuelvo hasta tarde

Esta facil
Otra pista

No se tomarian unos yuyitos?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fernando A said:


> jaaa...jaaaa...:lol:
> 
> No se tomarian unos yuyitos?




opa opa


eeeeeepaaaaaaaaaa 

Fer...a que clases de hierbas te referis...no te tenia en esa!!!:lol:

:banana::banana::banana:

acá en el boliche esas propuestas se interpretan sólo de una forma...

yo paso de todos modos....:lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

jaja.
Cacho te van a gustar esos yuyitos.
Donde es el acertijo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Belvedere?


----------



## Pablito28

Estoy casi seguro que se trata de la plaza Atahualpa en las calles Cubo del Norte y Florencio Escardo.


----------



## uruguay360

Y con esas ayudas yo tambien digo lo mismo...jejje!!! vaya aprontando el material maestro ! cuando quiera me avisa y le alcanzo lo suyo, eh?


----------



## uruguay360

Muchisimas gracias Cacho por la invitacion en su firma !!!! Ahora entre en todos los hilos del foro, que no deben ser mas de 20 o 25 .000 y me va haciendo conocer!!! muchas gracias de verdad !!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

son 150 pesos, los 100 posteos por hora :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Muchisimas gracias Cacho por la invitacion en su firma !!!! *Ahora entre en todos los hilos del foro, que no deben ser mas de 20 o 25 .000 y me va haciendo conocer!!!* muchas gracias de verdad !!


^^:lol:

Por cierto... cuando salen esas Santiagovazqueadas en 360º que las quiero ver?? :banana:



.


----------



## uruguay360

En la semana tratare de procesarlas... tengo una pila para hacer pero les voy a dar prioridad...!


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> En la semana tratare de procesarlas... tengo una pila para hacer pero les voy a dar prioridad...!


^^:banana:






Y a quíen le tocaba tirar acertijo??




.


----------



## Pablito28

A vos por preguntar.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> A vos por preguntar.


Jejeje... y a vos por hacerte el vivo con los más chiquitos... jejeje.

Me agarraste pelado, ni una tengo pa´tirar... :nuts:


Usté que siempre anda cargado... que tiene por ahí para desafiarnos???



.


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Estoy casi seguro que se trata de la plaza Atahualpa en las calles Cubo del Norte y Florencio Escardo.


Pablito
No se haga el tonto
Uste sabe que la acerto



Suba algo


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nada de nada tengo Tatin , vamos a tener que hacer un safari de acertijos para el adiviná.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> A mi no! parece que a Emilio le hicieron cosas jodidas... no puedo decirle aca... parece que son unos sadicos para las cosquillas en los pies...


No puedo hablar de eso porque me pongo allorar... FUE TERRIBLEhno:


----------



## uruguay360

No le dije!!!! yo no queria decir nada...pero aca se sabe todo ...


----------



## Fernando A

TROESMA SUBA ALGO QUE LE QUEDO UNA PENDENDIENTE 
PABLITO NO TIENE NADA


----------



## uruguay360

Voooy !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno gente, quien era este muchachote y que pito tocaba??


----------



## Fernando A

Le falto el volumen Troesma para sabe que pito tocaba...:lol:

En la Rambla puede ser ?


----------



## uruguay360

Y suba va a ver que algo se escucha... mire que tocaba fuerte... no es en la rambla...


----------



## Fernando A

MONTEVIDEO ?


----------



## uruguay360

No senhor!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Me voy a dormir!!!


----------



## Fernando A

PARECE ARTIGAS


BUENAS NOCHES


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

si es por la base del MANoLITO que es granito rosa y las palmeras digo la rambla como dijo erroneamente Tatito, si me guio por la cara parece artigas como dijo fernando, si veo la madera detras....y los aros metalicos onda placita del interior digo que es en cualquier plaza del interior, pero no en el litoral, sino zona centro este sur, digamos Minas, Rocha, ya se: Mariscala ! jojojo. dormi poco y mal, perdon, chau.


----------



## uruguay360

Zona centro sur es correcto, pero ninguna de las ciudades en particular, sacar el personaje es sacar la ubicacion...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no me jodas que es San Jose !!!! ja


----------



## Pablito28

¿Flores, Florida?.


----------



## Fernando A

Lavalleja


----------



## Fernando A

Yo no vuelvo hasta mas tarde 
(en caso de que acierte sigan sin mi)


chauuu


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta 3 llegando a san jose?


----------



## uruguay360

Lavalleja es correcto...


----------



## Fernando A

bueno...
Ya subo


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, no era pa ya subiera, falta... Lavalleja es grande... jejej!!!! Uruguay? correcto!!! suba nomas!!! nooooo titan!! segui un poco mas, donde en Lavalleja??:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Glup, llegue tarde!!! bueno, como iba diciendo ...perfecto Fer , suba nomas !!! Montevideo, Fer?


----------



## Fernando A

Ahhh noooo
Esta muy dificil !!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Ya retire


jeee jeeee

Ni idea de donde

Minas ?


----------



## uruguay360

peero, la hubiera dejado...
y bue Fer,,, Lavalleja no tiene muchos centros poblados que digamos, y si recuerda de la escuela...que ciudad esta identificada como cuna de alguien importante ( y no... no es el loco Abreu...)


----------



## Fernando A

De la escuela ?
No me acuerdo del liceo mmmenos de la escuela...jaa jaaa:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Ahh ..ya se Jose Pedro Varela


----------



## uruguay360

Mmmmno....eso es Treinta y Tres... pero su hombria de bien y su hidalguia han salido a relucir en esta respuesta !!!:lol::lol:
Es Solis de Mataojo y el personaje es Eduardo Fabini. Ahora si... su turno, Fer...


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Zona centro sur es correcto, pero ninguna de las ciudades en particular, sacar el personaje es sacar la ubicacion...


Ahora si que me convenci de que los marcianos le robaron la memoria

Yo crie que era Lavalleja por este post suyo y ahora me doy cuenta que
los marcianos son de verdad...jee jee...:lol:

y por eso tambien dije J.P Varela


----------



## Fernando A

Ahi va


----------



## uruguay360

litoral? Fray bentos ?
perdone, se ve que me exprese mal Fer, en la anterior... nos toamos una cervecita?


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno 
Le acepto la cerveza


es en el litoral, pero no es Fray Bentos :cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

capital de departamento?


----------



## Parlanchín

Es en Mercedes...


----------



## Fernando A

No es capital de departamento ni es Mercedes


----------



## Pablito28

¿Nueva Palmira?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Cardona-F Sanchez?


----------



## Fernando A

No y no


----------



## Pablito28

¿Guichón, Young?


----------



## Fernando A

No
El nombre de la ciudad empieza con la misma letra del departamento

Cacho dijo una ciudad que empieza con la misma inicial


----------



## Pablito28

Carmelo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Carariras

:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Lo invito con una Paty Don Germán.






​


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ahhhhhhhhh

que exquisitez!!!!...muchas gracias pablin! justo lo que necesitaba!


----------



## Pablito28

Salú :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:.


----------



## Fernando A

Cacho 
Yo te acompano porque asi olvidamos las penas....:lol:


Pablito 
Carmelo es correcto

Suba nomas y gracias por la cerveza :cheers:


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, ya voy...


----------



## uruguay360

Ohhhhhhhohohohoho como anda la barra del peine fino, como dijera el amigo Pablito !!!! a ver que trae el maestro... abrimos otra Paty??


----------



## Pablito28

Bue, a ver...







​


----------



## Fernando A

Ahhh ya se 
El cielo de Montevideo...:lol:


Pablito

Se le ven los cuernos...:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Es en Montevideo Pablito ?


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

En parte tiene razón y en parte no. Tiene razón en que es el cielo Montevideano, pero no son cuernos jejejejejeje.


----------



## Fernando A

Teatro de verano puede ser ?


----------



## uruguay360

Muy buena Pablito... zona costera?


----------



## Pablito28

Cerca del Teatro de Verano y zona costera.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Vio el msj de texto que le mandé Troesma?.


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Rodo ?


----------



## Pablito28

Si, solo resta que diga que es.


----------



## Fernando A

la rueda gigante


----------



## Pablito28

No.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, me voy a dormir tire una más y se la doy por buena .


----------



## Fernando A

Si me apura ..



El samba


----------



## Tatito

El Barco Pirarta??



.


----------



## Parlanchín

Es la calesita...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

el rock and samba !! o como le llamen ahora !


----------



## Pablito28

No no muchachada, son los fantasmas del tren fantasma.

Avanti Don Nando, es su turno.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, dejo el desayuno.






​


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

Gracias por el mate Pablito


----------



## Pablito28

¿El faro de Punta Carretas?.


----------



## Pablito28

Con mucho gusto Don Nando, está medio lavado ya que lo agarró el Troesma...


----------



## Fernando A

Si Pablito 
El Faro de Punta Carretas


----------



## Fernando A

Suba usted


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buen dia la barra!!! no hay un pate por ahí..?

les traje algo...




unas exquisitas *Borlas de fraile charruas!!!*


----------



## Tatito

Que ricassssssssssssss... me llevo tres o cuatro... jejeje

Nada que ver con los acertijos, pero ví tu firma Cacho y se me ocurrió mostrarles a los visitantes al "cheboli" una imágen interesante.

La última captura 360º del amigo Uruguay fué tomada en la Barra de Santa Lucia, en uno de los muelles cercano al puente metálico.

Lo interesante de esta captura, además de la excelente realización y calidad, es que tiene personajes escondidos (y no tanto)... una especie de "buscando a Wally"... jejeje.

Como pista les digo que si buscan van a ver a Tatito, a Tatita, a Pablito28, a Letty Chiruste, a Larobi... etc... 

Espero que les guste.

Un abrazo a todos.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajaj muy buena la foto del troesma!!!...jajaj los vi a todos, no pudieron ser mas disimulados y ponerse todos de espalda...:lol:

...y vos justo utilizando tu "famoso zoom" con tatita...:lol:


saludos a todos

le consulto al troesma...si saco alguna de Santa Teresa que no la vi...de Punta del diablo si.


----------



## Fernando A

Muy bueno el 360 Troesma
Muy linda toma con el sol entre las nubes.

Pude ver a Tatito y Tatita 
Cecilia es la que esta al lado de la moto roja
Me imagino que el que esta con Cecilia debe ser Pablito
(por la camara en la mano :colgate: ), pero no lo conozco
Muchas gracias por el aviso Tatito

Estas fotos son de ahora ?

Estaba extranando a Larobi.


Ahora pasamos de
ADIVINA DONDE ESTA
A
ADIVINA QUIEN ES....:lol::lol::lol:

Un abrazo


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Muy bueno el 360 Troesma
> Muy linda toma con el sol entre las nubes.
> 
> Pude ver a Tatito y Tatita
> Cecilia es la que esta al lado de la moto roja
> Me imagino que el que esta con Cecilia debe ser Pablito
> (por la camara en la mano :colgate: ), pero no lo conozco
> Muchas gracias por el aviso Tatito
> 
> Estas fotos son de ahora ?
> 
> Estaba extranando a Larobi.
> 
> 
> Ahora pasamos de
> ADIVINA DONDE ESTA
> A
> ADIVINA QUIEN ES....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Un abrazo


Jejeje... gracias nando. 

Te hago algunas aclaraciones para que terminemos de armar el puzzle del "Adivina quién es", jejeje

La que atrás de la moto roja no es Cecilia (Larobi), sino que es Letty Chiruste, una usuaria algo volátil en el foro, y está hablando precisamente con Pablito (el de la cámara que yo quiero pero que no lo mandé a apretar por mis muchachos para conseguirla solo porque entre nosotros tenemos códigos :lol::lol.

Larobi está de espalda en el medio de las tres mujeres apoyadas en la baranda, es la de negro, bueno, despues ya nos viste a mi y a Tatita (Tatita posando para mi) y después otro muchacho que está sobre la baranda fotografiando el puente metálico, es un amigo llamado Gustavo.

Espero que se haya entendido... y si, es una imágen tomada el domingo pasado, casualmente el mismo dia de mi actualización de este hilo 



Salutes :cheers:



.


----------



## Fernando A

Gracias por la actualizacion Tatito

A Ceci la confundi porque esta un poco lejos....(que no se entere o me manda a los tanos
a ajustar cuentas...:lol
A Letty no la conocia ya Gustavo tampoco
A Pablito lo saque por casualidad (por su tan preciada camara)

A proposito Tatin,.....no probaste el "pato al agua" y una corrida ?

...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> A proposito Tatin,.....no probaste el "pato al agua" y una corrida ?
> 
> ...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Lo pensé, pero ante la minima posibilidad de que la Nikon termine en el agua si pablito se aferra a ella, lo descarté... jejejeje



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no 

vuelvo en un par de horas... atender clientes...disculpas


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Cordon?


----------



## Parlanchín

¿Centro?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Cordon...si


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mmm yo tb me parece tenerla vista...seria un dia que fui a la feria quizas?'

es cerca de la feria de tristan narvaja?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

aja


----------



## Pablito28

Cerro Largo entre República y Arenal Grande.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

corrrecto.
es una pension estudiantil. yo vivia en la misma cuadra.
siga usted !


----------



## Pablito28

A ver que me dicen...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

que no te pongas cerca los dias de tormenta..


----------



## Pablito28

No hay drama, si tiene la descarga a tierra correspondiente.

¿Y de la ubicación?, es un lugar relativamente cerca a donde vos vivías.


----------



## Fernando A

Mercado agricola Pablin?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

aah, casi seguro acertaste !


----------



## Fernando A

Hola Milonguero
Esperemos a Pablito


----------



## Pablito28

Exacto Don Nado, avanti su turno.


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Pablito28

¡A la pelota, con lo fresco que está y estas muchachas desnudas!.

¿Será por el Cordón, Don Nando?.


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:


casi, casi


----------



## Pablito28

¿Centro, Ciudad Vieja?.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

parque rodo ?


----------



## Fernando A

Cerca del Parque Rodo


----------



## Pablito28

¿Por Gonzalo Ramirez?.


----------



## Fernando A

Exacto Pablito
Diga otra calle y es suya


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Paullier


----------



## Pablito28

Mmmmm, Jackson.


----------



## Fernando A

Esta mas cerca de Jackson
Es Gonzalo Ramirez 1980/88
En Palermo
Como voy a salir un rato se la doy por buena Pablito
Siga usted


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

cual es la que desemboca en el lago que hay una heladeria ?


----------



## Nort

Llegue muy tarde pero traje tortafritas y mate!! Jaja :lol:

Tomen!


----------



## Fernando A

Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena

Gracias Nort

Estan buenas tus tortas fritas..:eat:


----------



## Pablito28

Muy buenas las tortas fritas Nort .

Si tienen algo suban que yo ando con poca cosa.


----------



## Fernando A

Dejo una
con una pequena pista..jee jee


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, ¿es por la Ciudad Vieja?.


----------



## Fernando A

Si Pablito


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno entonces debe ser la esquina de Rincón y Bartolomé Mitre.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahhhh Pablito.....se me estaba haciendo el tonto....:lol:

Por supuesto

Ahora le voy a poner otra mas dificil
ya que usted no tiene nada :nocrook:


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, con los desnudos a ésta hora de la noche no eh :lol: :lol: :lol:

¿Será por el Centro?.


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:

mmmnmm Nooo

pero para ese lado va bien Pablin


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno mire Don Nando si ud no lo toma a mal me voy a dormir y la seguimos mañana, ¿se anima a cerrar el boliche ud?.


----------



## Fernando A

Hasta manana Pablito

Me tomo unos mates con Nort y cierro


----------



## Fernando A

El ultimo acertijo lo puse como una broma a Pablito...:lol::lol::lol:
No le hagan caso porque ese edificio fue renovado y ya 
no tiene esa decoracion 
Esta en Fernandez Crespo entre Paysandu y Cerro Largo
acera oeste

Es una foto vieja....:bash:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

che ese es el conventillo que hace unos meses explique que dentro era fantastico para renovarlo !!! que bien !!!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Que casualidad


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

ADIVINA DONDE ESTA EL BICHO ESTE


----------



## Tatito

Si... yo se... pero no tengo imágen para aportar y ya estoy saliendo asi que no juego... jejejeje



.


----------



## Fernando A

Como quieras Tatin


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

yo no se donde esta, seguro es en el centro o ciudad vieja, pero no tengo idea y esto esta lennnnnnnnnto..jeje


----------



## Fernando A

HOla Milonguero
No es en el Centro ni en la Ciudad Vieja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Prado tonce


----------



## Fernando A

siiiippp
:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no hay caso, cuando se ve verde musgoso sobre la piedra es en el Prado en un 80 % jaja


----------



## URU_RODRI

Hola gente, todo bien??

Es en la sala de los Bovinos??


----------



## ElJaviReve

te apuesto mi cámara a que es en las carmelitas 

PD: si venis a buscar la cámara te espero :guns1::gunz:


----------



## Fernando A

Las Carmelitas es correcto :banana: :banana: :banana:

Javi no perdiste la camara .... :lol:

Tenes que subir otra foto para adivinar el acertijo
Te esperamos :cheers:


----------



## Fernando A

En esta esta foto pueden ver la gargola
arriba de la puerta principal


----------



## Fernando A

EEEDIT


----------



## Fernando A

FELICES PASCUAS


----------



## ElJaviReve

jaja:lol: disculpen que no subí ninguna, es que no pude entrar en todo el día, ahora busco una


----------



## ElJaviReve

piensa jimmy piensa...


----------



## ElJaviReve

piensa jimmy piensa...


----------



## uruguay360

El_hereje said:


> Son una manga de mafiosos en éste foro!!! hno:hno: :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Por menos que ese comentario desapareció Emilio.. se acuerda del pobre Emilio, no?


----------



## El_hereje

Oh no!!! el pobre Emilio! 

Empiezo a cavar mi propia tumba? hno:hno:hno:

Jajajajaja!

Abrazos Troesma!


----------



## uruguay360

Ahi va ! ahórreles el trabajo asi no se ensañan !!!


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

UN EXPRESO GENTEE ?


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pero que bueno Fer!!! entrar y que un cafecito lo esté esperando....mucha gracias!!!todo bien? a quien le toca?


----------



## Fernando A

Sirvase Don Cachone...a su gusto :lol:

El que quiera que suba algo
Yo me estoy yendo ahora, pero si dejan algo lo vemos aunque sea despacio

Saludos Cacho


----------



## Fernando A

Adivina donde esta


----------



## Fernando A

ATENCION


ATENCION



A TODOS LOS PARROQUIANOS DEL BOLICHE

MIREN LO QUE ENCONTRE


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70172239&postcount=41

ES LA COMPETENCIA DEL TROESMA EN EL FORO DESDE ENERO DE ESTE ANIO


----------



## Tatito

^^ Sip... ya lo habíamos comentado hace un tiempito. Sebafun le dió bastante manija a los 360º de esta página en unos cuantos threads, supongo por no saber que se trataba de la competencia del Troésma que conocemos acá.


Salutes.-



.


----------



## Fernando A

Mas alla de lo que pueda significar la competencia con Uru, reconozco que es valido que la haya.
Tambien es cierto que es un forista mas y tiene derecho a participar como cualquiera de nosotros.
Lo que es de destacar es que todas las intervenciones que tuvo este forista fueron para promocionar su pagina web.
Nada que reclamar por supuesto
Solo es una observacion, ya que su interes en el foro es puramente "comercial"


----------



## Tatito

Ahi está la diferencia Nando. Solo apareció por acá a promocionar su trabajo (que es válido también) y nada más. Obviamente que es sano y normal que exista la competencia.

Yo prefiero al Troésma de todos modos... jejeje. 



.


----------



## 785111

Hola Fernando! Esa casa está en el Prado?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parece de esas casonas que hay por Boulevard

pd el (Troesma) se ha ganado el respeto y el aprecio de muchos de nosotros en este foro, algunos hasta lo han conocido personalmente...no solo participa, si no que ademas, nunca utiliza el foro para hacer chivo ni promocionar su sitio, su fin en este foro es como el de cualquiera de nosotros.

bueno, yo me he reservado un espacio para hacerle chivo en mi firma....ya creo que va un mes y medio...me debe 2 cajones de birra y una parrillada para 6 personas a la fecha en concepto de pago por la publicidad...:lol: :lol: :lol:...debe ser por eso que hace dias no aparece...


...las deudas...:lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no es por *Guana y Bulevar*, muy cerca de la casa de un forista que mostro fotos desde su azotea ?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Puede ser Av Millán?


----------



## Fernando A

Millan es correcto Pablito


----------



## Fernando A

santi.uru said:


> Hola Fernando! Esa casa está en el Prado?


Es MIllan Santi, pero no es Prado....pero esta muy cerca


----------



## Pablito28

¿Millán esq Tomás Toribio?


----------



## Fernando A

PABLITO

YO VOY A TENER QUE HABLAR MUY SERIAMENTE CON USTED

No puede ser que me adivine todos los acertijos....al final ...para que uno se gasta buscando fotos y subiendo para entretener a la muchachada si usted viene y se las adivina casi de primera.......yo ya estoy un poco cansado de que usted siempre sepa los lugares de las fotos que yo subo y me parece que es de muy mal gusto que usted siempre sepa todo y yo quede como un poca cosa porque se concoce todos los lugares y yo ya no se que mas poner para que usted no los adivine....me voy a tener que poner a hacerle trampa a ver si no las adivina y no quiero llegar a eso porque tengo principios pero usted me obliga y eso no esta bien....a si que no se queje si le empiezo a poner fotos del amazonas y de la China por que ya no me deja otra alternativa,,,y todavia me estoy preguntando si tambien las va a adivinar y ya no se que hacer con usted...me esta sacando canas verdes y la verdad que voy a tener que tomar medidas porque no puede ser y yyya no aguanto mas.....:gaah:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Suba nomas Pablito si tiene algo

Esta es la casa donde estaba la sociedad medica OMA..
No se que hay en la actualidad.


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias por sus palabras amigos! ando re perdido, manhana retomo... a ver que nos trae Pablito !


----------



## Fernando A

Hasta manana Uru


----------



## uruguay360

Toy en lineaaa!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Suba algo Troesma si tiene


----------



## uruguay360

Tomaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ohh que alegria recordar al viejo y querido pancho!!!!


pocitos!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Don Cachone, que alegria!!! nos juntamos entre todos y le pago las birras adeudadas, ah?? cuando usted diga!!! Usted lo ha dicho, el viejo y querido Pancho, pero no..no es Pocitos, ni sus cercanías!


----------



## Fernando A

Millan y Castro Troesma ?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Don Fer, no es por ese lado... mire de paso les dejo algo para que vea las cosas raras que sucedieron en el stand de Uruguay en libros en la Feria del Libro de Buenos Aires...
http://megaswf.com/serve/1110858

vichenlo y despues me cuentan...


----------



## ElJaviReve

es en el parque ese en donde esta el pericon


----------



## Fernando A

URU 
IMPRESIONANTE EL 360 DEL STAND DE URUGUAY

LA VERDAD QUE MUYYYY BUENO

MUCHAS GRACIAS

PD Acabo de ver su propaganda arriba del stand....que bueno !!!


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Hola Don Fer, no es por ese lado... mire de paso les dejo algo para que vea las cosas raras que sucedieron en el stand de Uruguay en libros en la Feria del Libro de Buenos Aires...
> http://megaswf.com/serve/1110858
> 
> vichenlo y despues me cuentan...



Excelente 360 Troesma. Una pregunta; el muchacho ese con cara de simpático que viste pantalón marrón y camisa azul con finas rayas blancas ¿que función cumplía en el satand? .


----------



## Fernando A

Puede ser Barrio Sur ?


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Excelente 360 Troesma. Una pregunta; el muchacho ese con cara de simpático que viste pantalón marrón y camisa azul con finas rayas blancas ¿que función cumplía en el satand? .


No lo deschavez Pablito.... no ves que estaba de incognito...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

Esta seguro Troesma que no es en la calle Viejo Pancho ?


----------



## uruguay360

Javi: no es el parque que usted comenta... aunque no estoy seguro cual es, despues le explico cómo estoy seguro que no es a pesar de eso...
Fer: no es la calle Viejo Pancho... y no es Barrio Sur tampoco amigo...no es Millan y Castro...
ustedes dicen el que tiene cara de abombado, era el que sacaba las fotos con el celular!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Parque batlle?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Parque Batlle ni sus cercanías...


----------



## Fernando A

Plaza Espana


----------



## Fernando A

edit


----------



## uruguay360

No es Plaza España ni sus cercanías ...


----------



## Fernando A

Es en Tala Troesma ?

era broma...puede ser Elias Regules ?


----------



## uruguay360

Mire Fer ... a mi no me gustan las bromas... asi que con la respuesta Tala se la voy a dar por buena!! :lol::lol::lol: es en el tala nomas, a la entrada del pueblo a mano izquierda !! tiene un busto obra de Zorrilla de San MArtín, muy buena Fer, la siguió hasta que la sacó! venga lo suyo y aproveche que Pablito no está !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Hace rato que estaba por decir Tala,,, pero usted me traia,,,, que para ese lado no es que en esa zona no es.....asi que si no le gustan las bromas ahora se aguanta...:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Ahora no tengo nada y ya me voy
Subo algo cuando vuelva mas tarde
O si no alguien suba algo

saludos


----------



## uruguay360

Dale tranquilo, si tengo algo mas subo, un abrazo fer..


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> asi que si no le gustan las bromas ahora se aguanta...:lol:



:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno...estuve buscando algo muy ...muy dificil para que Pablito no me la adivine de primera, pero se me complica porque el troesma tambien es un rifle.
Asi que voy a subir algo que encontre y veremos que tal me va con esta imagen


----------



## Pablito28

Mmmm... eso tiene pinta de ser por Capurro, Don Nando.


----------



## Fernando A

noo


----------



## Tatito

Buenos dias barrea bolichera... como andan??

Eso no será por el Cordón de mis zapatos Don Nando??



.


----------



## Fernando A

Tampoco Tato


----------



## Parlanchín

Que hermosos frisos, lástima esos cables tan feos... hno:

La verdad es que no tengo idea de donde pueden estar...


----------



## uruguay360

toy de acuerdo, por la numeracion y estado de la casa es uno de los candidatos, de acuerdo con Pablito, eventualmente cercano al prado, pero prefiero Capurro... hmmm.. Punta carretas vieja? lo que pasa es que es una ornamentacion bastante difundida...


----------



## Fernando A

Es en una linda zona Parlancho


----------



## Fernando A

Punta Carretas es correcto Troesma

Solo diga la calle y ya tiene la numeracion

No hace falta la esquina
Se la doy por aproximacion


----------



## uruguay360

Ellauri... y Parva Domus?


----------



## uruguay360

Juuuaaaaa !!! esta pasado usté !!!! en realidad es 








esquina


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

vi muy limpia la calle y vereda para que fuera tan al centro, en eso me equivoque.


----------



## Fernando A

No me la imaginaba ahi


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, cualquier monedita sirve... alguien tiene algo amigos? que les parece si arrancamos un matecito con una picadita?


----------



## Tatito

Está pronta la picadita... 













.


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito... usted sí que sabe de picaditas!!!!


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Tatito... usted sí que sabe de picaditas!!!!


Vos decís que se la banca la picadita?? jejeje.

Bueno... quién sube una adivinanza??


PD: No vale decir "vos por preguntar", jejeje... porque ahora no tengo ninguna...



.


----------



## uruguay360

Vos por consultar !!!


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Vos por consultar !!!


Ni "vos por preguntar" ni ninguna de sus variantes :lol::lol:




.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah bueno!!! veo si tengo algo entonces !!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Larobi

qué fashion son las tortas fritas ... !!! quién quiere??? Digo, mientras ven cuál es el acertijo!


----------



## uruguay360

Ceci !!! como andas?? y bue... le vamos comer algunas...


----------



## SebaFun

Las tortas fritas no son nada fashion!!! pero que son ricas, son exquisitas!!!!:drool:


----------



## Pablito28

Hay que ir preparando la mudanza.


----------



## SebaFun

Yo me encargo de mudar los pasteles:drool: y los buñuelos dulces.


----------



## Fernando A

Que ricas las tortas fritas Ceci
Un gusto verte por aca.

Quien va a inaugurar el nuevo boliche ?


----------



## uruguay360

Pero pará !!! faltan 100 posts...!! si seguimos asi vamosa empezar a pensarlo a los 300!!jejej


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Hay que ir preparando la mudanza.


Es que Pablito es muy previsor
El cuenta paginas y no posts....


----------



## uruguay360

Es cierto Fer...


----------



## Pablito28

Creo que le corresponde a Milonga...

@Troesma, ya llegó el cedulón de desalojo...


----------



## Fernando A

Ese es el mejor avatar que ha tenido Pablito
Yaaabbbba ddddaaabbbbaaaa duuuuu !!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

perdonen, no sabia era mi turno !

una de la manga


----------



## Pablito28

No sé si era tu turno, yo decía que cunado completemos las 50 páginas te corresponde a vos abrir la edición XI del Adiviná.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ahhh, perdona Pablo !! yabadaba duuuuuuuhhhh


----------



## Pablito28

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Eso es en Agraciada Milonguero ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no.
me voy a dormir, ta mañana !! aca es la 1 y a las 7 toy arriba , yabadabaduuuuuuu


----------



## Fernando A

Ni idea 
digamos Cerro Largo


----------



## uruguay360

Holaaaa, es Fernandez Crespo casi Uruguay, hacia el norte...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

juro nunca mas pongo una de mi barrio, me tienen re calado.
es alli nomas, uste sigue, Sherlock


----------



## Fernando A

Fue lo primero que habia pensado pero dije 
No ...no puede ser tan boludo :lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

de verdad solo en mi barrio creo que saque fotos de rincones normales sabiendo que a veces me podia gustar tenerlos, el resto de la ciudad la fotografie como si fuera turista para mostrarle a la gilada que no conoce.....que le voy a hacer....


----------



## uruguay360

bueeeno, bueeeno, no se ponga asi!!!!! :banana::banana::banana:
Lo bueno es que resperate el juego al maximo, en menos de una hora subo algo interesante...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ya me voy a vengar , jjeje


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Amigos, no encuentro ell cable para conectar el disco externo !!! por eso no subi nada...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

comenzo la venganza, entendes ??
qu tal tu dia ? jojojo


----------



## Fernando A

Jaaaa.....Este Milonguero es medio peligroso...jeee jeeee :lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

este no vuelve.....me parece que se me fue la mano....


----------



## Fernando A

je :bash:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

MMMM......


----------



## uruguay360

Jejeje, encontre el cable!!! denme un rato!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Los escucho jóvenes...


----------



## Tatito

^^ Eso tiene un bote sobre la entrada?? :eek2:

Parece ser una escuela o liceo... pero ni idea de donde.


Bienvenido nuevamente Troésma... que bueno que la _vendetta_ de Milonga ya se haya terminado :lol:



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

eso es en Montevideo ??? no lo creo


----------



## uruguay360

Me dejó el cable en la puerta con una esquela... prefiero no recordar lo que me decía... me corre un sudor frío por la espalda, ese muchacho es un peligro !!!
Y bue... , si es un barquito.. que? nunca vió una casa con un barco incrustado en el frente? Escucho ofertas... Hacemos un mate Tatito?
Ah! leí.. no es Montevideo, Milonguita...corrrectísimo !!!


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Me dejó el cable en la puerta con una esquela... prefiero no recordar lo que me decía... me corre un sudor frío por la espalda, ese muchacho es un peligro !!!
> *Y bue... , si es un barquito.. que? nunca vió una casa con un barco incrustado en el frente?* Escucho ofertas... Hacemos un mate Tatito?
> Ah! leí.. no es Montevideo, Milonguita...corrrectísimo !!!


^^ A no ser por el Pitamiglio no tenía idea de otro... jejeje


.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

PAysandu ?


----------



## Nort

tacuarembó?


----------



## Fernando A

Maldonado?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Paysandú, ni Tacuarembó ni Maldonado...


----------



## Fernando A

Mercedes ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas buenasssssssssssss

rocha?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Mercedes ni Rocha... jeje


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Minas


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Milonguita... No es Minas..., pero es al sur del Rio Negro...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es capital departamental?


----------



## ElJaviReve

san jose de mayo?


----------



## uruguay360

Es capital y no es San José !


----------



## Fernando A

Durazno ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

abrazo troesma!


----------



## Pablito28

​


----------



## Fernando A

Permiso... Se puede ?


----------



## SebaFun

Permiso, voy a llevarme mi caja fuerte con mis guardias, donde tengo mis pertenencias, joyas, dinero, relojes, etc.

Abran paso, no no, de costado no, ASI DE PERFIL LA FOTO NO, ASIIIII NO!!!

Mucho flash, me cegan por favor, se que lo clausuraron, pero no es para tanto alboroto, pablito prometió abrir el nuevo, donde me llevo mi caja fuerte.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH pendejo de ******, como me vas a rayar el mercedes!!!


----------



## uruguay360

No se, pero faltan 16 posts... avisen donde estaremos !!! abre Pablito|??


----------



## uruguay360

Yo me llevo las cosas del horno... vivimos de mudanza en mudanza, va a haber que pensar en comprar un local propio...!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Miren si contamos con la anuencia de los moderadores podemos suspender la mudanza hasta tener el nuevo sub foro Fotografía .

@Seba, solo vos venís a éste barrio con el Mercedes nuevo ...


----------



## uruguay360

Yo decia en bromita nomas !!! cuando quieran abran el nuevo boliche, dicen que abre usted Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

Mire, yo creo que le correspondería a Milonga...

Respecto a la casa de Don Crespi, no sé que opina Ud pero la gran mayoría de los Art Decó Náuticos son parecidos a ésta casa, sin duda que la falta de ornamentación hace pensar que sea más expresionista que otra cosa, no sé que me dice...(linda charla de boliche ).


----------



## uruguay360

Que sea don Milonguete tonces !!! y mire, yo creo que los referentes nauticos del art deco tiene igualmente, aunque no tengan bajorrelieves, otros detalles, vistas , frisos, cornisas y otros detalles, no son lisos como estos, este parece mas despojado... pero vio que yo de esto.. ni pio, yo les saco alguna fotito nomá !


----------



## Pablito28

Eso mismo era lo que yo apuntaba, si bien le faltan elementos decorativos -que quizás originalmente los tuvo y con el tiempo desaparecieron- creo que es correcto enmarcarla bajo el Art Decó.

Troesma mire que Ud sabe y sabe de ésto .

Le dejo una grapamiel.







[/URL]


----------



## Fernando A

Que sea Milonguero me parece Bien

Que no se olvide de dejar la direccion del nuevo local


El ultimo acertijo ni idea


----------



## uruguay360

Che, recuerden... en la zona de Parque Batlle, lo han visto muchas veces... vamo arriba, hay que sacarlo antes de mudarnos, che !!! venga esa grappamiel !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Don Troesma, buen día... ahora le paso un mate...

Mmmmm no recuerdo bien el monumento, pero es por la zona de juegos; ¿no?.


----------



## uruguay360

Venga ese matecito... mnnnoo.. no es dentro del parque... ah! le recuerdo que me devolvio el libro del Teatro Solis que era para usted... despues se lo hago llegar, se lo llevo o lo viene a buscar, bah!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

SebaFun said:


> Permiso, voy a llevarme mi caja fuerte con mis guardias, donde tengo mis pertenencias, joyas, dinero, relojes, etc.
> 
> Abran paso, no no, de costado no, ASI DE PERFIL LA FOTO NO, ASIIIII NO!!!
> 
> Mucho flash, me cegan por favor, se que lo clausuraron, pero no es para tanto alboroto, pablito prometió abrir el nuevo, donde me llevo mi caja fuerte.
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH pendejo de ******, como me vas a rayar el mercedes!!!


esto no puede ser...he descifrado el mensaje oculto entre uds, tuve que subirlo a "la frase del día"...lo de ustedes ya no tiene escrupulos..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Se ha perdido todo don Cachela...


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


>


Mire yo lo traigo para acá, pero al decirme que no era dentro del Parque me dejó un poco descolocado... ¿Podrá salir una ampliación? .

Voy a calentar el agua pa´l mate.


----------



## uruguay360

Amigos: estamos aqui !!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1386456


----------

